# 2010 Manitou R7 MRD?



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm looking to try a suspension fork again after a couple year riding rigid carbon.

I know the R7 MRD isn't really that light anymore (about 1500+ grams for the 100mm carbon wrapped one), but it's pretty cheap for a top of the line fork (less than $500 on ebay).

I kinda like to be a little different, and the price is pretty attractive. What are your thoughts? Will I regret it?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

You'll be different alright, Manitous are getting as rare as albino koalas!


----------



## gal (Jan 23, 2004)

i have one its great!
its on y blur Xc Carbon


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Here ya go: http://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-RS9STF.html


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

After destroying my $$$ DT Swiss fork $$$ (DO NOT JUMP WITH IT!!) I had to switch to something more economical, hence the R7: I was pleasantly surprised, what a great fork! What I really love is the platform, you actually have several forks in one. Setup is super easy, only one valve and the rest goes via the platform.
The only downside, you can't control the platform via a remote. Difficult with races.

I ride the tha R7 on my Scale HT and a SID Race on my Spark FS. I prefer the R7 over the SID, the only downside the missing remote. Hate the set up procedure with the SID.

But just my opinion.


----------



## a.m (Jun 15, 2009)

I have one on my Anthem X and love it! It is easy to tune, not the lightest but pretty light. The white one is lighter than the carbon wrapped one so i would not choose the carbon verrsion. 

I do not miss the remote as i usually look 10 meters ahead, LOL. But i do not race...


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the carbon wrapped one. I know it's about 80g heavier than the painted one, but it looks really nice and it's allegedly 10% stiffer. It's got the new MILO remote lockout, absolute+ damper, etc. I guess my bike just gained about 1kg.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Manitou dropped the ball big time with the MRD line of forks. I remember in 2006ish time frame near the end of the year. There were threads and threads about the much anticipated return of Manitou into the fork game for light weight XC.

There were so much talk about the pictures that were posted for the 1st 2007 R7 MRD. I remember several pictures in the 1280g range. Everyone was so stoked. 

Then there were supply issues. Everyone was sold out. Then supply was good again, and pictures flooded the internet of standard R7 MRD (without the carbon wrap) coming in at high 1300s and low 1400g range. 

Once that happened and RockShox showed up with their new 32mm stanchion SIDs at the mid 1400g range Manitou lost their market. 

Personally I think Fox is the best for 2010. It is very very close in weight to teh SIDs. Has way better dampening. 

I have a late 2007 Manitou MRD. It weighs 1360g. I would not call this fork stellar. I also can't get full travel out of it. 

The only saving grace is the 2010 MRD Absolute+ damper catridge retrofit which I'm planning on doing. Too bad the Canadian Distributors do not seem to have this part even though it is available. If this upgrade does not make the fork better I will ditch it in favor of a Fox.


----------

